# PCI-TV-Karte, random freeze

## sha

Hi,

Ich habe hier eine TV-Karte (PCI), die ich gerne nutzen moechte. Nur ist Zugriff auf das Device wie russisches Roulette, mal klappts problemfrei, mal friert der Rechner komplett ein (auch ein SSH-Login ist dann nicht mehr moeglich). Die TV-Karte funktioniert ansonsten tadellos auf einem anderen Mainboard. Einen anderen PCI-Slot zu nehmen, habe ich schon ausprobiert. Wo kann man da ansetzen?

edit: dasselbe Problem besteht auch unter Ubuntu.

edit2: Es handelt sich um eine Hauppauge HVR-1300, das Mainboard ist ein ASUS M3A78-CM.

01:08.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

01:08.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)

01:08.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Sha und Wilkommen im Forum!

Da du schon verschiedene PCI-Steckplätze ausprobiert hast... denke ich du weiß über IRQs bescheid?

Poste doch mal bitte die Ausgabe von cat /proc/interrups.  Es kann ja auch sein das, selbst wenn du den Steckplatz wechselst in der Situation steckst das mehrere oder alle ungünstig sind. Zum beispiel weil es sich einmal mit der Grafikkarte schneidet oder dann mit der Netzwerkkarte.. oder Soundkarte.

Eventuell würde ich halt auch versuchen die Karte NUR einzustecken und alle anderen PCI-Karten zu entfernen. Nur um sicher zu gehen ob es daran liegt.

Die Karte arbeitet unter Windows einwandfrei? Oder hast du sie auch unter Linux mit diesem Treiber "einwandfrei" betreiben können?

Ich selber habe leider keine Erfahrung mit dieser Karte, daher kann ich dir jetzt nicht so gut das Problem einschätzen. Ähnliche Probleme mit random freezes beim TV schauen hatten ich eine Zeit lang mit einer zu schlechten Kühlung. Aber auch wenn die Grafikkarte nicht entsprechend ausgelegt ist oder der Treiber dort Probleme macht.

Da hilft nur testen in kleinen Schritten. Und vielleicht das Betrachter-Programm kaffeine aus der Konsole starten oder die Fehlerlog-Dateien mit tail -f in einer Konsole beobachten ob noch kurz vor dem freeze eine Fehlermeldung rausgegeben wird mit der du was anfangen kannst. Ansonsten halt stückweise Komponenten tauschen.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.

Chris

----------

